# BenQ XL2720T oder XL2720Z oder doch ein ganz anderer?



## attackman (16. Februar 2014)

Moin Leute,

also ich bin gerade dabei mir einen 27 Zoll Gaming Monitor zu kaufen, nur weiß ich noch nicht genau welchen ich möchte...

Ich lege wert auf:
- halbwegs gutes Bild trotz TN Panel
- kurze Reaktionszeit und Inputlag
- hohe Wiederholungsrate 

Gibt es in dem Bereich überhaupt besser als die BenQ und lohnt sich der neue Zeit im Vergleich zum T überhaupt?

Oder würdet ihr auf einen 2560x1440 er setzen - ich sitze nicht sehr weit vom Bildschirm entfernt (siehe sysprofile)

Achja im Moment nutze ich einen Samsung SA700 - gibt es inzwischen nicht mehr, ist auch ein 120HZ 23 Zoller
http://www.samsung.com/ae/consumer/c.../LS23A700DS/ZN

Freue mich auf eure Antworten


----------



## yingtao (16. Februar 2014)

Schwierige Entscheidung. BenQ ist einer der wenigen Hersteller der es geschafft hat bei nem TN Panel ein gutes Bild hinzubekommen. Wenn dir die hohe Wiederholrate und geringer Inputlag wichtig sind, greif zum BenQ. Die 1440p Monitore die auf dem Markt sind haben zwar oft nen besseres Bild und ne höhere Pixeldichte aber schaffen nur selten höhere Wiederholraten. Der Unterschied zwischen dem XL2720T und dem XL2720Z ist nur das der Z 144Hz kann anstatt nur der 120Hz vom T.

Ich würde einfach mal sagen, nimm den BenQ. Das Bild wird zwar etwas gröber durch die geringere Pixeldichte aber wenn man einmal 120Hz gewohnt ist, dann ist es sehr schwer davon wieder weg zu kommen.


----------



## JoM79 (16. Februar 2014)

Naja wenn du viel Hz willst dann bleibt da nicht viel über Klick
Was zockst du denn überhaupt so?
Weil 2560x1440 mit ner GTX 680 ist je nach Spiel nicht mehr so ganz bis schlecht spielbar.
Z.B. Diablo 3 oder Starcraft 2 sind kein Problem, aber bei einem Battlefield 4 oder Crysis 3 brichen deine FPS schon sehr ein.



yingtao schrieb:


> Der Unterschied zwischen dem XL2720T und dem  XL2720Z ist nur das der Z 144Hz kann anstatt nur der 120Hz vom  T.


Das ist so nicht richtig, der Z hat weitere Vorteile gegenüber dem T wie z.B. flimmerfreies Bild oder Low Blue Light


----------



## Leitwolf200 (16. Februar 2014)

Also haben die Z teile von BenQ ob 27 oder 24 nen PWM freies bild?
Sehr Interesant weil das VA Panel ist dank Flimmerfreien Bild sowas von angenehm für die Augen und wenn die z Teile auch frei sind von ist es ne Überlegung wert.
Der Asus ist ja net PWM frei gewesen oder?
Will wieder nen 144Hz Monitor 60hz nervt nur-.-


----------



## attackman (16. Februar 2014)

@JoM79

ist das so heftig mit dem flimmernden Bild bei dem T?


----------



## JoM79 (16. Februar 2014)

Naja der eine hat Probleme mit nem flimmernden Bild und der andere nicht.
Habs vorher auch nicht so wirklich bemerkt, aber als ich dann nen flimmerfreien hatte und mal wieder auf den alten geguckt habe, da taten mir nach 5 Minuten die Augen weh.


----------



## attackman (16. Februar 2014)

Mhm ok,

hab jetzt gerade was gelesen über eine neuere Version des XL2720Z mit G Sync
BenQ mit G-Sync und Fokus auf Pro Gamer - ComputerBase

jetzt weiß ich wieder nicht ob ich auf den warten soll... -.-


----------



## JoM79 (16. Februar 2014)

Naja wenn du bereit bist knapp 200€ Aufpreis zu bezahlen.


----------



## attackman (16. Februar 2014)

Denkst du echt dass es so extrem wird?


----------



## Leitwolf200 (16. Februar 2014)

Schei... doch auf G Sync ist eh ne Totgeburt und dafür  200€ mehr Zahlen weis ja net wenns jetzt um 10 oder 20€ ginge dann ja , ansonsten würde ich es net machen kaufst dir von den gesparten 200 € was anderes oder gehst ein saufen mit
Das mit den Flimmern ist so ne sache man muss es ja net unbedingt sehe das macht sich dann aber durch Augenschmerzen oder Kopfschmerzen bemerkbar.
Ich sehe es bei mein alten Monitor auch net bekomme aber seit dem ich nen Flimmerfreies VA Panel gesehen hab auch mit den Augen auf dem.
Nen Flimmerfreies Bild unterschätzen viele aber hatte man erstmal 1 gehabt kommt man mit anderen sachen net mehr klar das genau wie von 60hz zu 144hz einmal gesehen kommt man mit 60Hz net mehr zurecht^^


----------



## attackman (16. Februar 2014)

Dann wirds wohl der XL2720Z werden, hol ich den am Freitag oder so bei comtech ab und verbinde das gleich mit ner Shoppingtour in Stuttgart 

Danke für die Entscheidungshilfe


----------



## Qirai (17. Februar 2014)

Habe den XL2720Z gestern bzw. am Samstag bekommen! Die HZ von 60 auf 144 sind echt ein angenehmer Unterschied. Die Motionblur Reduktion verdunkelt das Bild allerdings ein gutes Stück.

Er ist sehr groß, bietet viele Einstellungen aber farblich bin ich unschlüssig oder ich bin es einfach zu sehr von meinem Alten gewohnt, dass der nicht so "blass" wirkt. Mein Alter war ein P2770FH von Samsung. Bin beim BenQ noch immer am Farbeinstellungen tüfteln, weil mir nichts so recht gefällt.

Die Spieleinstellungen sind super, hat auch Profile, die du runterladen oder selbst speichern kannst. Schwarz aufhellen hilft in Spielen zum Teil, je nach Geschmack. Ich mags ehrlich gesagt nicht, wenn das Bild überbelichtet ist. Alternativ hilft aber bei nVidia etwas nachzuregeln, um das optimale Bild zu bekommen. Versuche es allerdings gerade ohne nVidia.

Ein Problem gibt/gab es aber noch beim XL2720Z, die Motion Blur Reduction soll einen Firmware bug haben, wodurch das Bild im unteren Drittel schrecklich wird. Nachzulesen auf Blur Busters. Meiner hat dieses Problem nicht, möglich, dass die Firmware mittlerweile ein Update erhielt und die aktuell ausgelieferten Modelle besser laufen.

Flicker-Free ist auch eins der Produktfeatures. Müsste meinen Alten nochmal daneben stellen für direkte Vergleiche. Mir gefällt der Bildschirm soweit gut, hat sogar ein Kondom zum abdecken, riecht wie eine Luftmatratze, weil Latex oder sowas.

 Oh und absolut smooth und schlierenfrei. Selten so ein flüssiges Bild gesehen, gerade bei Titanfall, was extrem Geschwindigkeitsintensiv ist, macht der TFT seine Sache gut.


----------



## kraftlo (17. Februar 2014)

das verwundert mich , denn die neueste Firmware soll doch erst in den TFT`s enthalten sein die ab März geshipped werden. Welche Herstelldatum hast du ? (steht auf der verpackung auf dem aufkleber mit der seriennummer usw)


----------



## Basti18 (23. Februar 2014)

der XL2720Z wird wohl auch mein nächster Monitor. Ist der denn völlig lautlos? wegen fiepen undso. Und das mit dem Firmware Bug bringt mich auch noch n bisschen ins grübeln.


----------



## Bimek (22. April 2014)

Ich bin auch auf den 144Hz Hype umgestiegen ......
Meinen 27"ASUS mit 2560*1440 steht nun bei meiner Frau am PC ; dadurch habe ich für mich persönlich einen sehr guten Vergleich ziehen können:

Eine höhere Auflösung ist wirklich gut, aber 144Hz sind einfach noch besser.

Fürs Zocken und als "normaler" Anwender ist der XL2720Z einfach klasse, zumal man (dank 1920*1080) nicht eine highend-Grafikkarte braucht um spielbare FPS zu bekommen.


----------

